# Oasis Las Vegas Rv Resort



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Has anybody stayed at the Oasis Las Vegas RV Resort before?
Looks like we'll be meeting my folks (coming from Arkansas) for Christmas, and this will most likely be the place.

OASIS

It looks like a very nice place, and seems to have decent reviews. Just wondering if anybody had first hand experience?

Happy Outbacking!
Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jeff









I've heard good things about this place and would like to try it out one of these days.

I just did a search for Oasis in the Camping Forum. summergames84 stayed at Oasis for 5 days back in May 2005...I bet he'd be happy to give you a first hand review









Are you really planning to spend Christmas in Las Vegas in your Outback?? Sounds like alot of fun...good for you!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah! Christmas in the land of the Flying Elvis'! What could be better! And talk about Christmas lights! WOW!
Sorry Jeff, I don't know anything about that park, but it sure sounds like fun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It looks pretty nice from the pics for a resort type place. I'd be interested to hear back from you on what you think after your trip.

Is there still a buffet?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

campmg said:


> Is there still a buffet?


A buffet? Hmmmm, now that may be a dilemma. Which buffet to eat a gourmet Christmas dinner at!








I'll have to do my homework on that one....

Hopefully this place lives up to the reviews. The only negative I have seen is they are building high rise apartments next to the property, so noise has been an issue for some. We'll make do though, this is the perfect central location to hook up with my folks.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

summergames84 here, and yes, we spent 5 days at Oasis in May, 2005. It is very a well run, very clean, top-notch place. It is very convenient to the Strip which is just a short drive on the Interstate or straight up Las Vegas Blvd, which runs in front of the Oasis. We stayed in the upgraded area, to the left of the office as you come in. We were surrounded by BIG, BEAUTIFUL Class A's, mostly from California. Each site had a small strip of grass and a small tree. They have a store, great pools, and great location. The Bass Pro Shop is just across the Interstate. Grocery stores, etc. are very close as well. Oasis is near the airport, but we never were bothered by any noise. Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sure looks nice Jeff. Have a great time there with your folks.


----------

